# " frames gleichzeitig neu laden



## Tor (2. November 2004)

Hi

 gibt es eine möglichkeit 2 Frames beim abschiken eines Formulars neu zuladen?

 wen ja wie geht das?


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Schau mal hier, gefunden über die Suchfunktion.

redlama


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Oder schau mal hier.

redlama


----------

